# Transform Panel (LR6.6)



## kitjv (Jun 10, 2016)

Could someone kindly point me in the direction of an explanation of the following sliders in the Transform Panel: scale, x-offset & y-offset. Thank you so much.

Kit


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 10, 2016)

You can watch a good video at- Laura Shoe's Lightroom Training, Tutorials and Tips
Scroll down the page a way to find it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 10, 2016)

Basically, it's simply a way to use 'Constrain Crop' and then still have a chance to move the image inside that crop if an important part was cut off that way. You could achieve the same effect by not using 'Constrain Crop', but crop the result manually. BTW, the 'Scale' slider is not new.


----------



## kitjv (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies. Very helpful. I appreciate it.

Kit


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 11, 2016)

This is also a good tutorial -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlp8iXoWvU8


----------



## kitjv (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, Colin. I came across that vid the other day.

Kit


----------

